# Things on my to do list......



## Irvine

Hello,

I wonder if you kind people could help me :fingerscrossed:with the following:

1) I have an old belt that I need to replace the black leather strap. A handbag strap that I can either replace or get them to re stitch.

2) Necklace with your name in arabic in khan El-Khalili Bazaar. I would prefer white gold/silver.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaidenScotland

have a look around your neighbourhood for any shop selling leather... they will help you out


----------



## Irvine

Hi I have looked around 6th October but to no avail. Will need to scratch that off my list. Thanks anyway.


----------

